# Wipro WASE Program Work Experience



## DJ2905 (Dec 17, 2017)

Hi Team,

My wife joined Wipro WASE program on October 2013-November 2017 as a Student Computer Application post with a monthly scholarship for those 48 months and after that they gave her an offer letter from Wipro from December 1st 2017 as a permanent employee. My question is whether her work experience will be considered from 2013-2017 for Canada EE as no where they have mentioned full timer but only in one place they have mentioned that she will be "On Job training" from 8:30 AM-5:30 PM.

If they work experience is considered then she has overall 5.5+ Years of experience or else its just 1.5 Years as of now. Please advise.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

What is Wipro WASE?


----------



## DJ2905 (Dec 17, 2017)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> What is Wipro WASE?


Its Wipro Academy of Software Excellence (WASE) an 8 semester off-campus collaborative M.Tech in Software Engineering program(Equivalent to 2 years full time degree) offered by BITS Pilani. After completion of this On Job training program you become a permanent employee in Wipro.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

I doubt that will be considered valid education or work experience here.


----------



## DJ2905 (Dec 17, 2017)

colchar said:


> I doubt that will be considered valid education or work experience here.


I'm certain about the education but the work experience for that 4 years is a question.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

DJ2905 said:


> I'm certain about the education but the work experience for that 4 years is a question.


The time when she was in the program will likely be considered like co-op education would be here, and is unlikely to be considered as full-time employment because it was part of an educational program.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Was she working 30+ hours/week during the WASE program?
And did she get paid full wages during that program?

If both questions are answered by 'yes', it might count as work experience.


----------

